# is it totally necessary to cut bump stops with Tein S-tech B14 install



## Magicman520 (Aug 26, 2003)

It says in the instructions to cut the factory bump stop 1.6 inches in the front and .8 inches in the back when installing S-techs on a B14 Sentra..is that absolutely necessary? I read on a sticky thread that it is not good to cut your bump stop more than in half...If i were to leave the bump stops the stock length then all that would mean is that there would be less travel for the shock and that it would bottom out easier, correct? But if i left it then the car would be physically higher than it would if i were to cut them out but more prone to bottoming out...?
how is everyone else installing them??


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

Magicman520 said:


> It says in the instructions to cut the factory bump stop 1.6 inches in the front and .8 inches in the back when installing S-techs on a B14 Sentra..is that absolutely necessary? I read on a sticky thread that it is not good to cut your bump stop more than in half...If i were to leave the bump stops the stock length then all that would mean is that there would be less travel for the shock and that it would bottom out easier, correct? But if i left it then the car would be physically higher than it would if i were to cut them out but more prone to bottoming out...?
> how is everyone else installing them??


Just cut them in half! If you dont cut them at all you will be seriously limiting your suspension travel.


----------



## Magicman520 (Aug 26, 2003)

well if i cut them will my car be lower to the ground?...because i know im going to have to buy a camber kit for the springs..even though the shop i bought them from said i wont, i just have a feeling..a 2.4 inch drop in the front? is it really that much?


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

Magicman520 said:


> well if i cut them will my car be lower to the ground?...because i know im going to have to buy a camber kit for the springs..even though the shop i bought them from said i wont, i just have a feeling..a 2.4 inch drop in the front? is it really that much?


2.4" is a pretty big drop for a sentra. The cars already have minimal suspension travel. If you dont cut the bump stops the ride will be horrible though.


----------



## Magicman520 (Aug 26, 2003)

yeah..i will cut them..im putting the springs on monday...do the springs really drop the car 2.4 inches?? because some people say that its only a 2 inch drop and others say that it drops enough to bottom out the car on easy turns..im curious for a straight answer..and Yes..i did search the suspension section of the forum..it says pretty much next to nothing about Tein S-techs..its mostly about coilover setups and how much springs suck because the'll bottom out unless you get short stroke shocks
..being an 18 year old college student..its all i can afford..and im looking to get legit. parts not stuff im going to get laughed at for putting on my car..so can someone please give some straight up information about how much lower my car is going to be and if its going to bottom out all the time??
thanks alot


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

To tell you the truth, id laugh at your for putting those on stock shocks. By the time you get used to the crappy feeling, your shocks will be blown. Id suggest cutting them, the more you cut the more it will travel, but if you cut more then half, its practically useless.


----------



## Magicman520 (Aug 26, 2003)

after calling up Tein Inc. they confirmed that there made for use with stock shocks and that the increased spring rate will make up for the problem of little shock travel...im just curious how much lower my car is actually going to be if i install them the way that there supposed to be installed..can anybody help?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Go to the suspension section and read "The MOTHER of all suspension threads". It'll answer EVERY question you have.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=4384


----------



## Magicman520 (Aug 26, 2003)

i read that..it barely touches on Tein S-techs, as i said before its mostly about coilovers and how springs suck unless you use short stroke shocks with them. Im asking a pretty straightfoward question...how low is my car going to be with Tein S-tech springs and stock shocks? I mean i dont get a responce then its okay becasue im putting them on tomorrow, im just curious, but i will fill all of you in on how it turns out...thanks guys.


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

Good luck blood, and make sure that you post the results cause myself and shift_of_legend were thinking about getting these same springs ourselves so it would be good to have some kind of idea what the ride is like... oh yeah and make sure you really take a couple a hard corners so you get a real feel how they handle...


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Tein claims that it will give an actual 1.5 inch drop, but I doubt it. I'm sure it's a little more. The front springs are shorter because the front of the sentras appear higher than the back. So it should even out with the tein, or have an aggressive leaning forward look.


----------



## sentrazack (Jun 4, 2002)

In case this helps anyone, I have the S-tech's with AGX's and I don't think the ride is as bad as people make it sound. I cut my bumpstops about half way. I originally installed the springs on my stock shocks/struts, and while the ride was fairly stiff, I did get a little bouncy after about 2 weeks, the AGX's cured that quickly. The ride I have is much better than most lowered imports I've rode in that use springs. 

The actual drop is pretty accurate and I love the way it looks. I've got 17" C2's and it puts about a 1 and a half finger gap on the front and 2 finger gap in the back. The drop is pretty close to the 2.4 and 1.2 they say. 

Hope I could have been of some help.


Later


----------

